# TP-Link TL-WR1043ND Wireless Crash



## mikechinym (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all,

i own 2 new unit of TPLINK TL-WR1043ND.
since i m out of IP address, i need these wireless router to expand my network IPs.

My network environment,
1st unit of wireless router is setup as 
WAN : Static IP (192.168.0.230)
LAN : DHCP range from (192.168.10.2~200)
Wireless : ON (Channel 1)

2nd unit of wireless router is setup as
WAN : Static IP (192.168.0.231)
LAN : DHCP (192.168.20.2~200)
Wireless : ON (Channel 6)

others settings leave as default.

<the IPs i use to extend is 192.168.0.230 & 192.168.0.231>

My Problem is :
I cant run 2 unit of wireless router together, only one by a time(if i m lucky,it may not crash for few hours).
if i ON either one unit...there is no problem at all, they working perfect.

PLS HELP.....am i missing some steps??

forget to say, it only crash if someone is running the wireless.
just cable on LAN, there is no crash issue.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2012)

how are you bridging them, wired or via WDS? my TP link wifi units seem to crash using WDS as well.


----------



## mikechinym (Jan 3, 2012)

i connect both wireless router to the network switch via cable.
i didnt use WDS since each wireless router is located at different floors

any advice?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2012)

update to the latest firmware, try channels 1 and 11, disable error logging in the routers.


----------



## mikechinym (Jan 3, 2012)

the wireless router is come with the latest firmware, den i suspect maybe an old version may help.
i downgrade to the old one....still no luck.

for channel, i did try as u recommend. same problem.

the problem is quite weird, only wireless issue will cause the router to hang


----------



## mikechinym (Jan 5, 2012)

anyone can help me? plss
i have draw up the network topology


----------

